# Online MPRR, where is it ?



## LCIS227 (5 Jul 2005)

Hi, I was told that I could review/update my MPRR online and since I can never find anything thru the government search engines (I also did a search of Army.ca and couldn't find the info I needed) I gave up and decided to ask the all knowing staff of Army.ca and its contributors.

So, where the heck is it? 

Thanks !


----------



## Pencil Tech (5 Jul 2005)

It's only on the DIN. Here's the link.


http://dhrim04.desc.mil.ca/EMAA/engraph/login_e.asp


----------



## 392 (5 Jul 2005)

LCIS227 said:
			
		

> Hi, I was told that I could review/update my MPRR online



You can only view it, not update it. That responsibility stills resides with your unit's OR. With the EMAA, you can also check your pay stubs, leave usage, NOK, and a bunch of other things online as well....


----------



## Fusilier (5 Jul 2005)

The responsibility to update an MPRR is the members not the unit OR or Company Clerk.  The clerks are not mind readers if there are errors bring it to their attention and they will do their best to correct it.  Don't be surprised if this takes time, as much as you feel it's a priority it may not be for your Company Clerk.  Also, some corrections require "proof docs" ie course reports, transcripts, birth certificates etc. and require the HRMS help desk in Ottawa action to correct.


----------



## 392 (5 Jul 2005)

Sorry, maybe I should have been more clear - you cannot update your own MPRR using the EMAA....


----------



## Fusilier (5 Jul 2005)

392 said:
			
		

> Sorry, maybe I should have been more clear - you cannot update your own MPRR using the EMAA....



True, would be a thought though...take a load of work off the clerks!  But then what would stop mbrs from entering "incorrect" data... oh well...see your clerk.  After all "we're here to help!"


----------



## LCIS227 (7 Jul 2005)

Excellent, thanks for the help guys! this is exactly what i've been looking for.


----------

